# Best filter for 8g betta tank?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a quiet filter so can't be a sponge filter with an airpump which is what I would usually use. I was looking at the eheim pickup but I'm not sure if the flow will be too much. Any sugestions? It doesnt have to be the cheapest filter ever but I want it to be easy to use and quiet.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can it be turned down some?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Can it be turned down some?


Sorry I missed your reply, yes it says the flow on the eheim pickup is adjustable.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then it should work out just fine.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

For smaller tanks I take the Czech air lift.
You will know it.
In a plant pot I have under the coarse gravel a cut plastic bottle (upper part of the neck). A plastic tube is inserted up through the surface. Inserted from the top is an angled thin glass tube. It range up to 1 inch above the ground.
The air lifts the water out above. Below water is sucked into the gravel.
It is good for the roots.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

If the air pump noise is what bothers you the pump can be silenced. Place it on the floor away from any other structure, or you can hang it in a net or towel away from anything else. I have three Whisper air pumps running in my living room/fish room and there is NO noise even with my hearing aids turned to max.

From experience I've found the Whisper air pumps to be the quietest among the less expensive pumps.

Just a thought!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is a small canister filter.
Mini External Canister Filter Table Top Nano Fresh Salt Aquarium Sunsun 602B | eBay


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Avraptorhal said:


> If the air pump noise is what bothers you the pump can be silenced. Place it on the floor away from any other structure, or you can hang it in a net or towel away from anything else. I have three Whisper air pumps running in my living room/fish room and there is NO noise even with my hearing aids turned to max.
> 
> From experience I've found the Whisper air pumps to be the quietest among the less expensive pumps.
> 
> Just a thought!


Even if there is no noise from the pump there is the bubble noise with an air pump. I don't mind that for anywhere else in the house but this one is on my bedside table.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Put a nano canister on it. I have one on my 8.9gal Mine is a Finnex


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Just pretend the bubble noise is "white" noise. It could become a lullaby in time. 

have a blessed day


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

snail said:


> Even if there is no noise from the pump there is the bubble noise with an air pump. I don't mind that for anywhere else in the house but this one is on my bedside table.


Understand. Can't help there. That bothers me sometimes in my living room.
The canister suggestion makes sense then.

Good luck!


----------

